# Two Soundscapes



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Any party supply store have Halloween themed party music.
Drew's Famous has countless cds that they put out each year. Would be best to find them online & sample them first so, you don't waste your money.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

All of the Elvira cd's are very good,and i also like the Andrew Gold cd Halloween Howls. The drew stuff is ok also ,but read the backs of them because they rehash alot ofthe same songs from disc to disc.


----------

